# I put a lot of effort into what I do.



## Kimwold

Hallo,

Wie kann man das sagen? 
*Ich mache mich die Mühe
*Ich gebe mir Mühe
*Ich bemühe mich?...

Dieses Wort macht es mir immer schwer, ich weiß nie wie ich "Mühe" benutzen kann.
Der Kontext ist beruflich, also... I put a lot of effort into what I do, in my work, etc.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## elroy

I think "ich gebe mir Mühe" is right.


----------



## bearded

Kimwold said:


> I put a lot of effort into what I do


_Für meine Tätigkeit setze ich mich voll ein _(alternative without the word 'Mühe').


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Für meine Tätigkeit setze ich mich voll ein


Meiner Meinung nach passt "sich voll einsetzen" (eine gute Idee!) hier nur, wenn  das Verb _absolut_ gebraucht wird. > Wenn ich etwas tue, setze ich mich voll ein.

"sich für etw./ jdn.  einsetzen" = für etw. / jdn. Fürsprache einlegen


----------



## bearded

Danke für die Präzision, JCK! Wäre denn auch ''bei meiner Tätigkeit...'' (anstatt 'wenn ich etwas tue') nicht korrekt? Ich verwende 'Tätigkeit', weil der Fragesteller einen 'job' erwähnt hat..


----------



## Hutschi

Warum passen die anderen Wendungen nicht?

Ich mache* mir *die Mühe -- I'm taking the trouble (to do it)
Ich gebe mir Mühe -- I do my best and try it
Ich bemühe mich -- I do my best and try it. 
Alle drei passen nicht gut.
In Zeugnissprache bedeutet es sogar, dass man sich zwar Mühe gibt, aber nichts fertiggebracht hat.
In "normaler" Sprache bedeutet es, dass man sich für etwas einsetzt und auch entsprechenden Aufwand treibt.
Es kann ein Euphemismus sein für "Ich treibe großen Aufwand, werde es aber nicht schaffen" oder aber fast das Gegenteil: Ich werde es schaffen, sofern nicht außergewöhnliche Probleme auftreten. Du kannst dich auf mich verlassen.
Ich gebe mein bestes, um es zu schaffen.

_Ich setze mich voll ein ..._ - Das passt gut, ich stimme da den anderen zu.
Variante: _Bei jeder Arbeit/Tätigkeit gebe ich mein Bestes._


----------



## Perseas

Kimwold said:


> Der Kontext ist beruflich, also... I put a lot of effort into what I do, in my work, etc.





Hutschi said:


> Alle drei passen nicht gut.
> [...]
> In "normaler" Sprache bedeutet es, dass man sich für etwas einsetzt und auch entsprechenden Aufwand treibt.


Ist das nicht, was der OP auch meint?


Auch: Wie wär's mit "sich anstrengen"?


----------



## Hutschi

Das Problem: "Sich Mühe geben" ist heute negativ besetzt.
Es beinhaltet stark die Möglichkeit des Scheiterns.
Wir haben hier den betrieblichen Kontext.

Sich anstrengen - funktioniert besser.  Die Möglichkeit des Scheiterns ist hier viel schwächer ausgeprägt.

In der DDR hätte ich beide noch als Synonym betrachtet, aber in der Bundesrepublik wird "sich bemühen" im Kontext Arbeit neu interpretiert, eben als Euphemismus für "Ich schaffe das nicht, aber versuche es."
In der DDR bedeutete es eher: "Ich schaffe das."


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Wäre denn auch ''bei meiner Tätigkeit...'' (anstatt 'wenn ich etwas tue') nicht korrekt?


Ich glaube nicht. Wie gesagt, der Ausdruck "sich voll einsetzen" (iSv. "sich bemühen") wird _absolut_ verwendet.

Möglich wäre vielleicht "Beim Arbeiten (= wenn ich arbeite) setze ich mich voll ein."


----------



## Kimwold

Okay, danke alle für deine Antworten. 
Also, 'sich bemühen' würde auch negativ in jedem Kontext klingen??
Es klingt als ob "trying" nicht gut auf Deutsch ist lol.
Irgendwie mag ich es nicht, dass "the effort" nicht geschätzt wird, ein sehr ergebnisorientierter Ausdruck. Ich möchte die Anstrengung hervorheben anstatt das Ergebnis. ​


----------



## Hutschi

Nicht in jedem Kontext ist sich bemühen negativ. Im Kontext Arbeit aber oft. Und es geht nicht um die englischen Begriffe hier. Es ist der Einfluss der Zeugnissprache, die ergab einen Sprachwandel für das Wort.
Zu Hause verwende ich es oft neutral oder positiv.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kimwold said:


> Also, 'sich bemühen' würde auch negativ in jedem Kontext klingen??


Das würde ich nicht sagen. 
z.B. "Ich bemühe mich, mein Bestes zu geben." ist durchaus positiv zu werten.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen.
> z.B. "Ich bemühe mich, mein Bestes zu geben." ist durchaus positiv zu werten.





There is several context where it is not negative.

Die Mathematiker bemühten sich 2000 Jahre lang, das Parallelenaxiom zu beweisen. Dann stellte sich heraus, dass es nicht beweisbar ist. Es ist wirklich ein Axiom. Man kann auch das Gegenteil als Axiom annehmen. - Here it is neutral or positive.

In DDR-Zeugnissen wurde "bemühen" immer positiv bewertet.
Das führte nach der Wiedervereinigung zu Problemen.

DDR bemühen = Note 1...2 (mit 1 ist beste Note) - sehr gut, gut
BRD bemühen = Note 4...5 (mit 5 ist schlechteste Note) - genügend, nicht genügend

In der DDR schloss "bemühen" den Erfolg mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein, in der BRD schließt es ihn zu einem großen Teil aus.

Das war für mich schon ein drastischer Sprachwandel.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

"Ich engagiere mich sehr in/für meinen Beruf." wäre auch möglich. Damit vermeidet man ein unausgesprochenes "... aber ich schaffe es  nicht" und wendet die Mühe/Anstrengung ins Positive: Man macht es auch gerne und mit Überzeugung.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Lhost Vokus said:


> "Ich engagiere mich sehr in/für meinen Beruf."


„… in meine*m* Beruf“ … so war es natürlich gemeint  aber es ist besser, wenn man es ausschreibt, würde ich sagen.

Andere Kombinationen:
Im Beruf setze ich mich immer voll ein.
Bei der/meiner Arbeit setze ich mich immer voll ein.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Bei ....meiner Arbeit setze ich mich immer voll ein.





bearded said:


> ''bei meiner Tätigkeit...(setze ich mich voll ein)'' auch  nicht korrekt?


Letzteres ist laut JCK nicht korrekt (#9). Was ist der grammatikalische/logische Unterschied zwischen 'bei meiner Arbeit' und 'bei meiner Tätigkeit'?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe nicht, dass es falsch ist, wenn man nur die Grammatik-Syntax betrachtet.
Es gibt aber durchaus semantische Unterschiede.

Wann verwende ich "bei meiner Arbeit?
Es ist eine Gruppe zielgerichteter Tätigkeiten oder ein Beruf: In meinem Beruf setze ich mich voll ein.

In diesem Sinne passt "Tätigkeit" erst mal nicht.

Jedoch:
Es gibt eine weitere Bedeutung in der Art:

Beruf: Diplom-Ingenieur für Elektronik Technologie und Feingerätetechnik
Tätigkeit: Technischer Redakteur

(Das war bis ich in Rente ging lange die Bezeichnung, die ich verwendete.)

Hier würde es semantisch passen, aber ich würde "In meiner Tätigkeit setze ich mich voll ein." verwenden.
"Bei" empfinde ich nicht als falsch, lediglich stilistisch etwas weniger geeignet. Aber das können andere anders sehen, es gibt hier mehrere Optionen.

Es bedeutet letztlich: Wenn ich diese Tätigkeit ausübe, setze ich mich voll ein. Hier wirkt es "absolut"

"Ich setze mich voll ein und komme jeden Tag eine Stunde zu spät." - Das passt nicht.


Stilistisch: Es ist Substantiv-Stil und wirkt relativ formal.
Verbstil  ist oft besser:
Wenn ich arbeite, setze ich mich voll ein. In der Freizeit bin ich für die Familie da.

---
Sich extensiv einsetzen (mehrere Überstunden pro Tag) ist dagegen eher, seine Arbeitsfähigkeit zu untergraben.
Das habe ich in den 1990er Jahren am eigenen Leibe gespürt.

---


----------



## bearded

Alles klar.  Danke, Hutschi.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Was ist der grammatikalische/logische Unterschied zwischen 'bei meiner Arbeit' und 'bei meiner Tätigkeit'?


Hutschi hat den _semantischen_ Unterschied gut erklärt.

Nebenbei gesagt: _"Bei der Arbeit / In meinem Beruf setze ich mich immer voll ein."_ klingt in meinen Ohren besser als _"Bei meiner Arbeit ...."_.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Hutschi hat den _semantischen_ Unterschied gut erklärt.


Ja, schon. Aber da Du darauf bestandst, dass 'sich voll einsetzen' _absolut _zu verwenden sei, so dachte ich, auch irgendein grammatikalischer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ausdrücken hätte mir entgehen können... Das war der Grund für meine Frage.
Aber ich denke, ich weiß jetzt Bescheid. Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Letzteres ist laut JCK nicht korrekt (#9). Was ist der grammatikalische/logische Unterschied zwischen 'bei meiner Arbeit' und 'bei meiner Tätigkeit'?





JClaudeK said:


> Möglich wäre vielleicht "Beim Arbeiten (= wenn ich arbeite) setze ich mich voll ein."


Wenn das möglich ist, dann doch auch „Bei der/meiner Arbeit setze ich mich voll ein“, würde ich sagen. Ich sehe da keinen relevanten Unterschied.

Weitere Variante:
Bei der Arbeit leiste ich immer vollen Einsatz.
Allgemeiner:
Ich bin immer mit vollem Einsatz bei der Sache.
Ich leiste immer vollen Einsatz.
Etwas abgeschwächt:
Ich leiste immer großen Einsatz.

Wenn jemand seinen Beruf als Berufung sieht, kann er auch sagen:
Ich bin mit großer Leidenschaft bei der Sache.
Aber meistens werden nur Hobbys, die einem sehr lieb sind, mit echter Leidenschaft betrieben.



Die Friedhöfe sind voll von Leuten, die sich Mühe gegeben haben. – Christoph Daum
Pfiffe erwünscht - Blog-G - Notizen zum Fußball


----------



## Kimwold

Super, jetzt habe ich verstanden, vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn das möglich ist, dann doch auch „Bei der/meiner Arbeit setze ich mich voll ein“, würde ich sagen. Ich sehe da keinen relevanten Unterschied.


Klar, wer sagt denn was anderes?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Klar, wer sagt denn was anderes?


OK, du sagst nichts anderes, aber du sagtest etwas anderes, wenn bearded dich nicht missverstanden hat:


bearded said:


> Letzteres ist laut JCK nicht korrekt (#9). Was ist der grammatikalische/logische Unterschied zwischen 'bei meiner Arbeit' und 'bei meiner Tätigkeit'?


----------



## JClaudeK

Dir ging es doch um


JClaudeK said:


> Möglich wäre vielleicht "Beim Arbeiten (= wenn ich arbeite) setze ich mich voll ein."
> 
> 
> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn das möglich ist, dann doch auch „Bei der/meiner Arbeit setze ich mich voll ein“, würde ich sagen. Ich sehe da keinen relevanten Unterschied.
Click to expand...

oder?
Und dass ich _„Bei der (/meiner) Arbeit setze ich mich voll ein“_ in Ordnung finde, steht ja in #19.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Dir ging es doch um
> 
> oder?
> Und dass ich _„Bei der (/meiner) Arbeit setze ich mich voll ein“_ in Ordnung finde, steht ja in #19.


Na, dann ist ja alles gut. Du findest meine Sätze in Ordnung und bearded hat dich nicht missverstanden


----------

